# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Hooikoorts/Pollinosis - Artikel

## Agnes574

Tranen in de lente: hooikoorts (pollinosis) 

Voor zowat 1 Belg op 10 is de lente synoniem van tranende ogen, een verstopte of lopende neus, nies- en hoestbuien Zij lijden aan hooikoorts.

Hooikoorts is een allergische reactie die wordt veroorzaakt door pollen (stuifmeel) van gras, bomen en allerlei kruidachtige planten die door de wind worden meegevoerd. In feite is de term 'hooikoorts' dus nogal ongelukkig, want het heeft absoluut niets met hooi, noch met koorts te maken. Pollen bestaan uit microscopisch kleine korreltjes die zich ontwikkelen in de meeldraden van bloemen, grassen, struiken en bomen. Soms zijn ze zo licht dat ze door de lucht kunnen zweven. De meeste pollenkorreltjes meten tussen 10 en 30 micron (één micron is het duizendste van één millimeter). Van de vele duizenden planten die hun stuifmeelkorrels via de lucht verspreiden, zijn er enkele honderden soorten die allergie kunnen veroorzaken. Het gaat vooral om planten met lichtgekleurde bloesems die door de insecten niet worden opgemerkt. 
Afhankelijk van de pollen waarop iemand allergisch reageert , kan de hooikoortsperiode enkele weken tot enkele maanden duren. De pollen van bomen zoals berk, eik, haagbeuk, hazelaar en els ontwikkelen zich tussen februari en mei, terwijl graspollen hun piek bereiken tussen mei en juli. Sommige kruidachtige planten (zoals paardenbloem, madelief, weegbree, zuring) verspreiden hun stuifmeelpollen vooral in de zomer en het begin van de herfst.
Alhoewel de symptomen van hooikoorts sterk lijken op die van allergische rhinitis (ontsteking van het neusslijmvlies met een lopende neus als gevolg) of astma (kortademigheid, piepende ademhaling), mogen ze daarmee niet worden verward. Wanneer u vermoedt dat u lijdt aan hooikoorts, dan kan dat vermoeden eventueel bevestigd worden via speciale tests waarbij de stuifmeelextracten worden aangebracht op de huid, in het bloed of in de neus. Dat de klachten elk jaar opnieuw op een bepaald tijdstip opduiken, is alleszins een eerste aanduiding dat het om hooikoorts gaat en niet bv. om astma. 


*Preventie & tips 
Indien het vaststaat dat u aan hooikoorts lijdt, dan kan u vooreerst proberen om zo weinig mogelijk in contact te komen met de pollen. Ideaal maar in de praktijk wellicht voor de meesten een wensdroom, is tijdens het pollenseizoen met vakantie te vertrekken naar de bergen (boven 1500 m komen er bijna geen pollen meer voor) of aan zee. Een andere mogelijkheid is om in het voorjaar naar de Skandinavische landen te reizen (waar het pollenseizoen pas rond juni begint), en nadien af te zakken naar Zuid-Europa waar de hoogste concentraties rond april-mei worden gemeten.
Dichter bij huis kan u alleen maar proberen om bij ongunstige weersomstandigheden (warm, droog en winderig weer) zoveel mogelijk binnen te blijven en ramen en deuren gesloten te houden, zeker op het einde van de namiddag als de pollenconcentraties het hoogst zijn. Vermijd vooral bossen en weilanden, maai zeker geen gras en ga liever niet camperen of picknicken in de vrije natuur. Houd ook het raam van de auto gesloten. En haal geen boeketten met bloeiende planten in huis waarop u mogelijk allergisch zal reageren.
Voor sportievelingen: pas zoveel mogelijk je trainingsschema/activiteiten aan; vroeg in de ochtend is de beste tijd in het pollenseizoen.
Het is verstandig om direct na het sporten je te verkleden en de sportkleding direct te wassen. Dat is waarschijnlijk toch wel wat je van plan bent na het sporten, maar pollen kunnen aan de kleding hechten. 


*Geneesmiddelen 
Bij een eerste aanval van hooikoorts, overlegt u best met uw arts of en zo ja welke geneesmiddelen u eventueel zou kunnen nemen. Meestal zal een anti-allergisch middel, een zogeheten antihistaminicum worden voorgeschreven. De oudere antihistaminica hadden nogal wat bijwerkingen (ondermeer een zeer vervelende slaperigheid), die bij de nieuwere, weliswaar duurdere, producten grotendeels zijn verdwenen. De vorm waarin het geneesmiddel wordt genomen (tabletten, vloeibare vorm, neusspray of -druppels) is afhankelijk van het soort allergische reactie. Als u bv. vooral last hebt van een lopende neus zijn de neusdruppels het meest aangewezen. Bij een meer veralgemeende reactie, zullen tabletten effectiever zijn. 
In sommige omstandigheden, bv. tijdens zwangerschap en borstvoeding, zijn deze producten minder aangewezen. In dat geval kan de arts eventueel een luchtwegverwijdend middel voorschrijven.
In ernstige gevallen en bij jongere mensen kan een hyposensibilisatie worden overwogen. Door het gedurende enkele maanden in steeds hogere dosis inspuiten van de allergenen waarop iemand reageert, probeert men het afweersysteem immuun te maken voor de stuifmeelkorrels. 


*'Pollenvriendelijk' 
In het algemeen dienen bomen, planten en struiken met kleurloze, weinig geurende en lichte bloesems vermeden te worden. Die worden nl. door bijen en vlinders niet opgemerkt en zijn voor hun bevruchting vooral afhankelijk van de wind. Bij het aanplanten van bomen is het bovendien belangrijk geen berken, eiken, elzen of hazelaars in elkaars omgeving te planten omdat hierdoor de pollenconcentratie enorm kan oplopen.
 Dit geldt ook voor 'pollenonvriendelijke' bloemen en planten. Zo is er bijvoorbeeld niet direct een probleem als men enkele tulpen in de bloementuin zet, maar een heel perk vol tulpen is geen goed idee. Omgekeerd kan men door het aanplanten van verschillende soorten planten die niet gelijktijdig in bloei komen, de pollenconcentraties verlagen. 
 Een paardenkastanje, die in principe een insektenbestuiver is, kan toch problemen opleveren voor gevoelige personen die in de onmiddellijke omgeving ervan verblijven. Maar een solitaire paardekastanje levert meestal geen problemen op. Dat geldt ook voor de linde, maar een hele lindelaan is dan weer te veel van het goede. 
 Vermits de grassoorten in ons land het grootste probleem opleveren (vooral kropaar, engels raaigras, Timotheegras, veldbeemdgras en reukgras), moet vermeden worden dat die grassoorten in zaad komen. 
 Ook bepaalde onkruiden (vooral bijvoet en smalle weegbree, in mindere mate veldzuring, netel en ganzevoet) produceren grote hoeveelheden pollen, maar die zijn doorgaans minder allergiserend dan de grassoorten. Voor de hooikoortspatiënten moeten bermen waar grassen en onkruiden groeien, dus regelmatig gemaaid worden. 
 Sommige bomen, zoals b.v. de plataan, produceren weliswaar vrij grote hoeveelheden pollen, maar omdat die productie gespreid is in de tijd, worden er zelden piekconcentraties bereikt waarvan hooikoortspatiënten last hebben. Andere bomen, zoals de haagbeuk en zelfs een lindelaan, vormen geen probleem als ze regelmatig gesnoeid worden zodat ze niet de kans krijgen om in bloei te komen.
Op enkele uitzonderingen na, zijn alle vaste planten, de meeste eenjarigen en haast alle bloembollen (behalve de tulp), 'pollenvriendelijk' en leveren dus helemaal geen probleem op. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

het is het seizoen weer!

----------

